# user account problem - /dev/null permissions - SOLVED

## sec0

hello i've added a new user to my box and when i login i get a /dev/null permission denied error, i've added the user as i was instructed in the gentoo handbook, and i've tried different ways as well, yet none of them seemed to work. i don't know what to do. well i do know that if i chmod 666 /dev/null as root and then login as user i get no errors whatsoever, but i don't see this as being a solution  :Wink:  thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## moocha

If you specified /dev/null as the home directory for that user - don't do that. It's wrong.

----------

## sec0

i specified the home user for that user as /home/user. i've installed gentoo on another machine and i'm getting the same problem. i did

```
useradd -user-  -m -G users,wheel,audio,tty,cdrom,games -s /bin/bash
```

i think this is the correct syntax.

----------

## sec0

ok i found the file 

```
/etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permission
```

and from what i can understand, it is not setting the permissions i specify in that file. i have also tried to 

```
mv /etc/security/console.perms /etc/security/console.perms.bak
```

 (actually that's how it is at the moment) and it had no effect whatsoever.

in addition to this i tried unmerging hotplug so hotplug wouldn't be my management agent (suggested in this thread: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=245332) and the problem persisted.

under all the above conditions, udevstart seems to do nothing :S

----------

## sec0

```

emerge --unmerge udev

rm -r /etc/udev

emerge udev

```

it did the trick

----------

